# "Routing" Not just for wood!



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Folks;
Just thought I'd pass this along. A few years ago I bought a short section of a 30' school science class counter without a top. I modified the base, and painted it. I planned to put it next to the stove so I thought the top should be stone or tile. I aquired a large piece of 3/4" slate from a pool table some time earlier so I cut to size with a grinder & masonary blade then used a chamfer bit in the handheld router to form the edges. It was an old carbide bit so I made 2 passes at high speed and it worked perfectly. A little fine sanding with 400 wet paper and some stone sealer and presto, a great top for hot pots. Its so strong it even holds up to the weight of the huge beast that lives under the stove. (Ok, its just the new kitten)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great job of recycling! I love the cabinet.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm I somehow missed this post. must have been asleep.. but its a keeper you did a excellent job on the top. never would have though. slate form a pool table ? now that's got me thinkin..


----------



## hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

great work, certainly something to think about.

Hankus


----------



## cyber7 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Marc
Seeing how wonderful this turned-out, I started looking for a piece of broken slate from a pool-table (I think you guys call it 8-ball) and wow, found a piece about 3foot by 3foot.

I will be using your tips in the very neer future for a simmilar project, except the table will be used in my bathroom...

Cheers and good work
Aubrey
South Africa
ps - What are the dimentions of your top? I can get (in metric) 95cmX95cm once cut...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice looking project Marc!


----------



## Xcaliber (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice cabinet and great job on the top. The stove has me thinking, I haven't seen on like that , can we get a shot of the stove full face?


----------



## Marc R (Jun 10, 2010)

XcalibR said:


> Nice cabinet and great job on the top. The stove has me thinking, I haven't seen on like that , can we get a shot of the stove full face?


The stove is new and still available from Elmira stove works. antique appliances, retro refrigerator, reproduction stove, vintage stoves


----------



## takakaw (Oct 24, 2010)

nice! a great addition!


----------



## Xcaliber (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pic, that is very nice. Still am wowing about the cabinet too.

~X


----------

